# rigging dredge weight with hook for wahoo



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Wahoo hit dredge weights all the time while trolling. anyone ever rig one with a hook?

I was thinking of getting one of the skirted weights (attached pic) and cut out a trough in the bottom where a 10/0 tuna bend would lay in there. just enough for the shank to sit in nice and snug. then wrap a rubber band around the skirt to keep the hook in place. run a length of cable up to the top swivel and VOILA! 

I thought about running the hook inline with the dredge weight cable, but I feel like the added resistance of the main lure pulling that cable tight might hinder the hookset or pull the hook out.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Now that's a great idea! Good job!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm sure it would work. Wouldnt be much different than some of these 2-3lb high speed lures


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

It should work just don't give no slack !!


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

I rigged one up a couple of years ago but have not used yet. I put 2 hooks back to on with a split ring. Cabled both ends and added a squid skirt. One of those double hooks you just slide on lures may also work.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> Wahoo hit dredge weights all the time while trolling. anyone ever rig one with a hook?
> 
> I was thinking of getting one of the skirted weights (attached pic) and cut out a trough in the bottom where a 10/0 tuna bend would lay in there. just enough for the shank to sit in nice and snug. then wrap a rubber band around the skirt to keep the hook in place. run a length of cable up to the top swivel and VOILA!
> 
> I thought about running the hook inline with the dredge weight cable, but I feel like the added resistance of the main lure pulling that cable tight might hinder the hookset or pull the hook out.


Chris, I see you are doing more fishing for pelagics now. Whats up with that? No good land based shark fishing over there?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

So would you pull a lure behind it as well? Could make for an interesting gaffing exercise if the hoo hits the trailer.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> So would you pull a lure behind it as well? Could make for an interesting gaffing exercise if the hoo hits the trailer.


We run high speed lures behind them. 

You attach the dredge weight to the mainline (In a cable leader) then 10ft of 400lb mono "shock line" and then the high speed skirted lure to that (on 3-4ft of cable). 

The only different here is the weight would be rigged as well.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Chris, I see you are doing more fishing for pelagics now. Whats up with that? No good land based shark fishing over there?


Limited time and most of my bait comes from the boat trips. There is a land based fishery but it's not safe to do alone. When the stars align and the right people are available I get out after some shore fish.


----------

